# My eyelid feels like jumping



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Hi. This is my fourth day on Zoloft (first time taking antidepressants) and so far I think I am doing ok. I've had very little nausea, but one thing I have noticed is my right eyelid feels like it is jumping over my eye's ball.







Sorry it sounds strange, I do not know how else to explain. This is not a discomfortable thing, but I was wondering if anyone has experienced this as it is not listed as a side effect.


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

I get similar responses on both Prozac and Zoloft when the dose is too high.I tried those medication on and off over the years and quit because I didn't feel right.Howeer, once we went to the lowest dose madeI did fine and don't have any side effects.then I found out that the lower doses are mostly used for pain and the higher doses for depression and then that made sense that the lower dose would work for me because my problems are mainly chronic pain.Kamie


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Thanks for answering. I am on 25 mg (which I think is lowest dose?). Other than that I feeling good. My IBS has to do with D and urgency mainly triggered by anxiety, not pain.


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Zayaka, Let us know how you do on these meds. You and I have quite a few similar problems and I am interested to know if they help you at all. My doctor is really pushing them on me but so far I have been too scared to try!


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Yes, Laura, I will keep you informed.







The thing with the eyelid is gone. I'm feeling normal, I guess. But on Friday I had a bad D day.







So bad I could not go to work. I'm watching myself very carefully this week because last week I had some imodium (which could have been the D trigger), had a change in schedule on Friday (early morning) or could simply be the Zoloft.


----------



## modular mary (Oct 13, 2002)

i started zoloft just a few days after you zayaka..its hard to tell if i'm having any side effects since so factors influence my problems right now...i feel confident taking this drug though, because i took it a few years ago and i don't remember having any problems before...i'm taking it for OCD but i'm crossing my fingers that it will help with my GI problems...i read in a drug interactions book the other day that zoloft is easily absorbed with food FYI...also it takes a month for the full effect of the drug, but my doctor said any side effects should work themselves out in two weeks..i'm kicking off the start of zoloft with a new exercise routine too (jane fonda's 1982 workout tape..feel the burn!) i think that's helping me feel better, i feel like i'm taking responsibility for my body and not just sitting around waiting for a pill to work..although i'm actually in a lot of pain thanks to jane







anyways, i'd like to see a running commentary on zoloft on this BB..cheers!maryobsessive-compulsive extraordinaire!


----------



## martee (Sep 13, 2002)

I have been on many of the antidepressants without any help, but recently was switched to Trazodone 50 mg and now 100 mg. It has hepled tremendously with the abdominal pain and cramping. I also take FiberCon and have taken several rounds of antibiotics. My doctor seems to think i have a bacterial overgrowth. I feel somewhat better, but am considering Zelnorm. Althouth I can alternate with D. Does anyone know much about the Zelnorm?


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

martee, if you go to IBS forum and do a search on zelnorm you will find like 25 links to it. Hope that helps.







Mary, I have read zoloft is a very good drug and wrks very well with certain people. Just that in my case it caused D and that is the one thing that bothers me. It was like the remedy was worse than the problem. I hope it works for you.


----------

